
First complete dinosaur skeleton ever found has finally been studied in detail - woldemariam
https://phys.org/news/2020-08-dinosaur-skeleton-ready-closeup.html
======
brzozowski
The paper has some nice illustrations in case anyone is interested in reading
about it in more detail: [https://sci-
hub.tw/https://doi.org/10.1093/zoolinnean/zlaa06...](https://sci-
hub.tw/https://doi.org/10.1093/zoolinnean/zlaa061)

~~~
neolog
I wonder why they're using illustrations instead of 3D models.

~~~
jazzyjackson
Not everybody's got a high res 3D scanner laying around

~~~
bigiain
/me looks at the front facing camera and tof sensor on his phone and sighs...

~~~
TeMPOraL
Technology, meet business goals :(.

------
HenryKissinger
Can someone recommend (non-fiction) books about dinosaurs that are
scientifically accurate and aimed at a college educated but non-expert
audience?

~~~
dilippkumar
Not a book, but I enjoyed this talk from The Royal Institute:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f-jD7kQvyPs](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=f-jD7kQvyPs)

~~~
cbsks
That was a good talk! The speaker (David Hone) plugs his book at the end “The
Tyrannosaur Chronicles: The Biology of the Tyrant Dinosaurs”

------
kace91
I wonder: since we have skeletons of living species, and the living animals
themselves, couldn't we theoretically train a model to go from bones to
pictures of the animal (or 3D models or whatever), and then apply it to
dinosaur skeletons to see what comes up? Is there any way that could end up
getting us somewhat realistic depictions?

------
shreyansj
Honest question - what has stopped us from bringing extinct dinosaurs back to
life? Which variable in the equation is unsolved?

~~~
eru
For one, we don't have their DNA.

See eg [https://www.nhm.ac.uk/discover/could-scientists-bring-
dinosa...](https://www.nhm.ac.uk/discover/could-scientists-bring-dinosaurs-
back.html)

~~~
TeMPOraL
On top of what the article says, even if we _had_ pristine dinosaur DNA, the
way we clone things is through a living host - so whatever we'd clone would be
half-dinosaur, half-cow, or half-whatever animal volunteered a womb/egg.

~~~
simcop2387
Not necessarily half. There'd definitely be some sharing but when we clone
things we replace the genome in the egg that's used. That said it'll share
mitochondrial and other things during development

------
DougN7
Wait, this is the first complete dinosaur skeleton ever found?! What have I
been looking at in museums?

~~~
SNACKeR99
Possibly the first+N complete skeleton ever found. The first was over 160
years ago.

------
Melting_Harps
Hey, that's all well and good; but can someone get some web development work
for Alexandra? This her bio/profile:

[https://sci-hub.tw/alexandra](https://sci-hub.tw/alexandra)

~~~
p1necone
The waving gif link in the sci hub page posted by another commenter is
_excellent_.

~~~
codetrotter
Which gif, and where?

~~~
p1necone
[https://sci-hub.tw/https://doi.org/10.1093/zoolinnean/zlaa06...](https://sci-
hub.tw/https://doi.org/10.1093/zoolinnean/zlaa061)

~~~
codetrotter
I’m super confused. I don’t see any gifs or links to gifs on any of the pages
of that PDF.

~~~
cx4
It doesn't show up on mobile. Try requesting desktop site if you're on mobile.

